# B-25



## sunny91 (Apr 12, 2005)

The B-25

regards,

sunny91


----------



## evangilder (Apr 13, 2005)

That has got to be the shiniest B-25 I have ever seen! I am glad that Red Bull is doing their best to preserve these old birds. I just wish they would put some of the old markings on them and use the Red Bull logo as nose art. Oh well, personal preferences, and they DO have the airplanes and the money! 

On a similar note, for those of you who remember Lefty Gardner's White Lightning, it too, has been sold to Red Bull. They couldn't raise the money to fix it and Red Bull made them a great offer. Fair thee well, old gal.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 13, 2005)

The fact is that they're still flying thanks to Red Bull, it would be good to see them in their original colours but I'd prefer to see them flying than not at all


----------



## evangilder (Apr 13, 2005)

I agree, wholeheartedly, just my personal preference to see them commemorate the groups that flew them. But I understand that paint adds weight and I have to admit the B-25 that shiny is pretty cool.


----------



## Nonskimmer (Apr 13, 2005)

Yes, it's good to see it flying. Even as part of the Red Bull Air Force.


----------



## mosquitoman (Apr 13, 2005)

The Red Bull Vixen looks good!
RED BULL REALLY DOES GIVE YOU WINGS!


----------



## cheddar cheese (Apr 14, 2005)

Im going to sue Red Bull. I drank some once and I didnt grow wings...


----------

